# Uprising Beginnings



## risenfenix24 (Aug 19, 2004)

This is a homespun 3E campaign that I am currently playing with my group in Haverhill, MA. We have been playing for several weeks with the players mainly bashing orcs and even taking out an ettin (I start all my players at 3rd level) and uncovering plots of traitorous ways.

*CAST OF CHARACTERS* 

_Jacoz (4th level neutral Elf cleric):_ A devout understudy of the god of magic Aldur, Jacoz serves as the party's main magic user and healer.

_Imur of Haggerd (4th level chaotic good, yes chaotic good, Dwarf fighter): _ The stout Dwarf of the party, Imur is the main workhorse with his high Constitution. Having been banished from his homeland due to his unlawfulness, Imur works mostly as a mercenary.

_Axl (4th level neutral Human fighter):_ A former soldier in the Scarlet Bay militia, Axl bears the distinction of not only having the biggest sword in the party (a gift from his great grandfather, himself a distinguished militia commander) but also the distinction of being the ladies man in the party, despite his low Charisma (only 10!) and Comeliness (only 9!).

There have been various NPC's drifting in and out of the party including a LG Human cleric and a CN Halfling rogue.

The story behind the Uprising campaign is as follows:

Thirty years following the Two Centuries War, the lands of Davania continue to live in relative peace and harmony, however that fact appears to slowly be changing. Reports of savage humanoid uprisings are becoming more and more frequent on Davania's two main continents: Cardinia and Menopia. Traitorous evil humans looking to join the fray are also being suspected and they could be the ones responsible for all of the savage humanoid attacks. More disturbing is the fact that creatures once thought to be mythical are now coming out of the shadows and making their presence known. The leaders of both continents are doing the best they can to repel these threats, but more secretive intelligence is required, which is where the party of three (sometimes four) comes in. It has been their mission over the last few weeks to root out these evils and begin to unravel the mysteries behind why these uprisings have taken place. They have been working with various town leaders (unfortunately making an enemy in one of them, Lord Deeve of Scarlet Bay) as well as working with military personnel to determine these mysteries.

The party is now parked outside a pit that appears to lead down into a cavern located about five miles south of the military outpost of Union. After dispatching of the six orc guards, the party now is ready to tackle the cavern below... 

Stay tuned for more details...


----------

